# Paracolic abscess



## nabernhardt (Sep 10, 2012)

this is the diagnosis would you code it as 569.6 for intestine abscess or the 567.22 For abscess abdom cavity?

I think the 567.22?


----------



## hewitt (Sep 10, 2012)

Is this the exact wording the doctor is using? 569.6x has to do with colostomy/enterostomy complications, and 567.22 is a peritoneal abscess. If the documentation does not state peritoneal abscess, I would not use this code. What does the doctor document? Is there a complication causing the abscess? Sorry for the additional questions!


----------



## nabernhardt (Sep 10, 2012)

no thats ok first I meant 569.5 for intestinal abscess? would that be correct

here is how it is stated by the attending physician the patient has diverticulitis with a localized abscess in the left lower quadrant.

the CT scan showed it like this there is a fluid and gas collection lateral to the distal descending colon in the left paracolic  gutter consistent with a developing paracolic abscess.

thank you I appreciate the help with this.


----------



## hewitt (Sep 10, 2012)

Yes, I think it is correct. I would also code 562.11 because the doctor documented "diverticulitis with a localized abscess in the left lower quadrant."


----------

